# Boot manager failed to find OS loader



## chrisb288 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have a problem with my son's brand new Dell. It had been working fine when it suddenly came up with the error message - "Boot manager failed to find OS loader". This is after it has been through a repair routine which I assume is Windows RE, that assures us that the repair has been provided and all will now be well. Sadly, it does exactly the same on the next attempt to start it so we have an endless loop. We can't seem to break out of it to get at anything like a C prompt and we have looked in the listing provided when F12 is pressed.

Any help or suggestions would be gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, here is a link to Microsoft's "How RE Works"....
http://technet2.microsoft.com/Windo...90ce-4457-a23a-359ff2c9b9bf1033.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## chrisb288 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the help. We'd already been to Technet and the problem was that Vista thought it was resolving the problem but it wasn't. Anyway, we finally managed to re-install Windows and that has cured the problem.


----------

